# The Falcon – Surrey – May 2016



## mockney reject (May 23, 2016)

_

*The History bit*_

I know it’s a cliché but….

A long time ago in a galaxy far, far away well, 1977 actually,
some clever guys and girls got together and made a film 
that would make many a young boys fantasy a reality. 

Ok so I don’t mean having a big hairy friend or kissing their sister 
but you get the gist.
Space travel and Jedi’s because a way of life for those of us now in our 40’s. 
The Kenner toy company made this even more of a reality by producing the best toys ever! 

Who would have thought that all these years later I’d still be buying Star Wars toys for my kids……
Nowadays the franchise is massive, Star Wars figures, books, Lego, bed spreads, angry birds, you name it you can get it with your favourite Star Wars character on.

Now this wasn’t my first attempt at a Star Wars explore

My first was back in 2014 while The Force awakens was being filmed and was a massive flop
Here have a read and a laugh 

http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/military-sites/30141-greenham-common-sept-2014-a.html

Although if you have seen The Force Awakens you will recognise the Gamma buildings in the film, when I took my son to see the film he was excited that Daddy had been there, I then realised that to him Star Wars was real and I’d lumbered myself with a whole load of awkward questions lol

So it began

Photos of the Falcon had been leaked to the gutter press and we knew it was on. However as always The Daily Fail had got it wrong and nearly fucked us up. Myself and slayaaaa spent a fair bit of time studying Pinewood Studios on google earth looking for an area where the falcon could be. 

It just didn’t gel, we couldn’t find what looked like the same area and were flummoxed. Then the story appeared on the 28DL Facebook page and things took a turn for the better as we now knew it was in Chertsey. 

We found Longcross Studios on google earth and knew we had out prey. 

We knew where the ship that made the Kessel Run in less than twelve parsecs was docked and we planned a mission. 

The night we intended to go it chucked it down with rain and we binned it off. 

A few days later slayaaaa told me to check on 28DL but didn’t say what for, Thinking it was gonna be drama based I left it for a bit and then had a look. Well blow me down with a feather BHG had beaten us to it. Hats off to her, an awesome report and some great pics for her and Kev. 

Well that was it, myself, slayaaaa and urban_diaries were on it and that night we jumped in the car and headed to somewhere far far away, well we are from Essex

*
The Explore*

We rocked up and hid the car in the woods near the studios.

We kinda knew where we were going and headed in. 

Now we like to have a laugh when exploring, after all life’s to serious as it is, so this wander through the woods was full of humour and stupidity. “What happens if we get caught?” “Ask them to take us to the emperor?” and other such like jokes. At one point Ewoks in the forest got mentioned and out of the corner of our eyes we saw something moving in our direction and moving fast. “What the fuck is that” it turned out to be a young dear lost in the woods and running around to find a way out. “Phew”

We made our way into the main complex and managed to dodge any form of security by ducking in and out of tree’s and running across various roads all the time conscious of what we were about to find.

Now remember I’d been here before with Greenham common, but still the adrenalin was through the roof. 

We eventually came to the spot where we knew the Falcon was and peaked through the trees. 

YES YES and FUCK YES, there she was in all her glory, The one thing I’d fantasied about since I was a kid, 
Well if you exclude San Fox and Pamela Anderson but that is a different story. 

This was the Millennium Falcon, Han and Chewie's baby. 

We went to jump out of the bushes and head for it but noticed a couple of security cars. A moment of panic set in, Nooooo to get this far and not be able to get to her. 

We changed our plan and headed back the way we came and up along the back of the scaffolding that made the set up and carefully lowered ourselves through the set until we got to the Falcon.

It was all we had ever hoped for 

As for security, if you check the last picture you can see him on his phone in the security car looking the wrong way all the time we were there.​


----------



## smiler (May 23, 2016)

You definitely get a gold star for the pics and a bloody platinum one for the report, I loved it, Thanks


----------



## noiseboy72 (May 23, 2016)

You didn't find a script lying around anywhere did you??


----------



## jsp77 (May 23, 2016)

top marks for that one mockney reject, cracking photos and thanks for sharing May the force be with you!


----------



## stu8fish (May 23, 2016)

Top marks for this, Have a gold star for your work book.


----------



## SlimJim (May 24, 2016)

Proper explore this. Ballsy stuff  Nicely done!


----------



## mockney reject (May 24, 2016)

Thanks guys, a proper boy hood dream come true


----------



## rockfordstone (May 24, 2016)

that is pretty darn cool. thank you


----------



## HughieD (May 24, 2016)

Dark side infiltration. Seen this come up on other sites recently. Amazing you managed this given the secrecy around the filming of the next episode. Someone in security is going to be feeling the heat over these pictures!


----------



## clinka (May 24, 2016)

Well, that will take some beating!


----------



## clinka (May 24, 2016)

. meant to add, the last photo looks like a light sabre fight going on under the falcon.


----------



## clinka (May 24, 2016)

Great photos by the way.


----------



## mockney reject (May 24, 2016)

clinka said:


> . meant to add, the last photo looks like a light sabre fight going on under the falcon.



yeah, I have no idea what that is, just a bit of lens glare but looks kool


----------



## krela (May 24, 2016)

I try not to use the word epic too often, but in this case... EPIC!


----------



## flyboys90 (May 24, 2016)

Spectacular write up and images,top marks plus a few more for this belter.


----------



## Sam Haltin (May 24, 2016)

That's a superb post. Well done. You even got inside the Falcon.


----------



## Brewtal (May 25, 2016)

I am absolutely speechless and incredibly jealous! Amazing work mate!


----------



## Pilot (May 25, 2016)

Damn! Jealous doesn't cover it. That is one fine effort my friend, both report and shots. Thank you, and may the Force be with you. Always.


----------



## LadyPandora (May 26, 2016)

This is pretty amazing stuff


----------



## Potter (May 26, 2016)

Even though I'm not into Star Wars, this is rather epic.


----------



## Mikeymutt (May 26, 2016)

This is just too cool.nice one for getting in.


----------



## ReverendJT (Jun 2, 2016)

Awesome report! Me and a few friends couldn't resist popping in for a look ourselves however we didn't manage to get as close as you because of a combination of some angry sounding dogs, someone coming through the gate as we were making our way through the set and me knocking off a clip, sending it tumbling noisily down the rather steep slope! Still a great experience none the less.


----------



## tazong (Jun 2, 2016)

What a fantastic report and what a awesome explore - really have to take my hat off to you - this is without doubt my favourite explore i have ever seen - i just dont think anything could top this - maybe if you got on a star trek bridge.
Just brilliant thank you so much for sharing and have to say what a witty and charming report.
Well done you - best post i have seen.
magical


----------



## mockney reject (Jun 3, 2016)

If I ever find the enterprise, I'll let you know 

Thanks for all the comments guys


----------



## UrbanX (Jul 7, 2016)

Game changing. 
Thanks for sharing


----------

